# My bets for Bellator 64 !!



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

will be attending this event live .. can`t fking wait


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

had additional bets that I made a few hours before the fights











btw .. FK Ben Askren .. can't stand this guy


----------



## Cookie66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Congratz!!! Do u have any insight that you can share for the next BFC and UFC?


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

Cookie66 said:


> Congratz!!! Do u have any insight that you can share for the next BFC and UFC?


thanx m8  , I have 3 sure picks for this weeks Bellator and I have 5 picks for this saturdays UFC on Fuel tv 2

I`d love to share my picks and why I chose them .. but I am waiting for the lines to come out first so I can make my bets then I`ll post my picks lol

gonna be betting about $1000 on this weeks bellator .. and about $3500 on this saturdays UFC event .. can`t fking wait


----------

